# Reputable UK Cavapoo breeders?



## Alexisb

Hi everyone, don't know if this is the right post for this forum (or even this website!) but I'm trying to get breeder recommendations from anyone owning a Cavapoo (who is ideally aged 2 years+, to give me an idea of whether any health problems have arisen so far).

I have done a lot of research, and have found roughly half a dozen that offer health tests; but some only health test one of the parents, some only do minimal testing and some don't do annual checkups.

Does anyone have any personal or anecdotal experience of these breeders?

Poundlane (Devon)
Rosedale doodles (Lancashire)
Milkypaws (Devon)
Lottie's cavapoos (Hampshire)
Bestbreed Dogs (Staffordshire)
Wentwood (Wales)

Many thanks in advance - this is a bit of a minefield!


----------



## LJR

Good Luck

The point is that when you cross breeds you will never know which breed the pups will take after, so it's great that the parents are health tested however imho it is a little pot luck.


----------



## ElvieMogs

No personal experience but in my book Wentwood is a puppy farm. They offer 8 or 9 different crosses. This number of pups can't be reared in a home environment, however impressive their website is.

At the moment they have miniature labradoodle pups, ready to go at a reduced price of £1095! Apart from the price they are f3 crosses so parents were crossbreeds and so the third generation are even more likely to have genetic problems As the parents can't be kc registered there's no independent verification of health tests.

I wouldn't touch them with the proverbial barge pole, let alone buy a puppy from them


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Firstly ask yourself why you want a Cavapoo ? If it's because you think they don't shed , it's a lie. I own a cav and he sheds, ALOT!

Health Problems in Cavaliers

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Health Problems in Poodles

Poodle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am probably going to get backlash for this but most of the excellent breeders I have come across, don't have a website at all


----------



## simplysardonic

Alexisb said:


> Hi everyone, don't know if this is the right post for this forum (or even this website!) but I'm trying to get breeder recommendations from anyone owning a Cavapoo (who is ideally aged 2 years+, to give me an idea of whether any health problems have arisen so far).
> 
> I have done a lot of research, and have found roughly half a dozen that offer health tests; but some only health test one of the parents, some only do minimal testing and some don't do annual checkups.
> 
> Does anyone have any personal or anecdotal experience of these breeders?
> 
> Poundlane (Devon)
> Rosedale doodles (Lancashire)
> Milkypaws (Devon)
> Lottie's cavapoos (Hampshire)
> Bestbreed Dogs (Staffordshire)
> Wentwood (Wales)
> 
> Many thanks in advance - this is a bit of a minefield!


Based on information provided by their respective websites:

Poundlane- The only ones that mention they will be screening for SM in future, they claim to test for several genetic disorders. They claim they are only having 2 litters this year. They claim to be breeding Cavalier 'type' spaniels & appear to be looking into outcrossing to Brittanys to try & breed for a potentially healthier dog.

Rosedale doodles- 'Usually have litters all year round' & currently have 4 assorted crossbreed litters on the ground- avoid!

Milkypaws- Hmmm suspect- 'Specialist Designer Dog Breeder', there really isn't anything specialist about making crossbreed dogs! No info about any of the sires or dams (are they pedigree, F1, F2 etc) so they could have 2 or 200 breeding dogs for all anyone knows, or even be a middleman for a puppy farm. Ambiguous about their health tests, somewhat optimistic about the 'hypo allergenic' properties of the dogs. I would avoid

Lottie's Cavapoos- Do more health tests on their dogs than any of the other breeders but no mention of SM, don't breed more than 3 litters a year, IMO they seem better than all the others.

Bestbreed Dogs- Couldn't find any web presence for them.

Wentwood- Avoid like the proverbial plague, everything screams puppy farm! How on earth can they be an 'accredited' breeder when they aren't breeding any KC registered breeds?! Who accredits them?

None of the breeders seem to be hip scoring, which is recommended for both breeds, HD can occur in small dogs as well as larger ones.

Health info for Cavapoos, Cavs & Min Poodles:
Cavapoo | Dog Breed Health

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel | Dog Breed Health

Miniature Poodle | Dog Breed Health


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

Great that you are trying to find someone who is doing the health testing etc. I rather fear that it's going to be hard to find a breeder of this mix who puts health first, though. There are a lot of this mix in my area and not one of the breeders apparently did a single health test.

As you will be aware, CKCS suffer from serious health problems. Poodles also have to have certain tests before mating, ideally.

Are you really set on this cross? If you are flexible then honestly I would urge you to rethink it.


----------



## LaceWing

Breeding 'designer' breeds and 'reputable' do not belong in the same sentence. If you want a mixed breed dog or puppy contact rescue organizations.


----------



## mariella

I agree with LaceWing. "Cavapoo" is just a fancy term for a crossbreed. They are not an established breed, therefore finding 'reputable' breeders is quite tricky. These 'designer dogs' a merely a craze and so-called breeders are exploiting this. Please consider carefully whilst looking for a new dog and take the time to check they are breeders and not businessmen.


----------



## Lizz1155

Hi Alexisb,

I own a 11 month old Cavapoo, however he was essentially from a back-yard-breeder rather than any of the places that you listed. That's the problem with this particular crossbreed, it's very difficult to find a "reputable" place that actually does the required health tests. As I'm sure you're aware, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are notoriously unhealthy little dogs, and getting an unhealth-tested one / crossbreed of one would be quite a gamble. 

Obviously I adore my dog, however I'm not sure why you have your heart set on this particular crossbreed? Yes, they shed like crazy (mine is an F1 Cavapoo, so not enough poodle to be non-shedding). They are not hypoallergenic (which is different to nonshedding.) 

Also they require a surprising amount of exercise for a small dog; around an hour daily. Both Cav's and Poodles retain their desires to quarter a field and retrieve things, sometimes it's like living with a working dog. Mine is not as much of a lapdog as I expected him to be. Fairly sure he's trying to turn me into a marathon runner :sosp: 

It's a lot easier to find a pedigree pup who is from fully health tested parents. May I ask why just going with a poodle or Cavalier isn't preferable? 

As I see it, the Cav is the more docile of the crossbreed - they're less barky and less prone to SA than poodles, but they're also generally more unhealthy and do shed. Whereas poodles don't shed (but require lots of brushing and professional grooming every 6-8 weeks), can be barky and prone to SA, and are quite bouncy. Supposedly the poodle is the more intelligent of the pair.

So far my Cavapoo has not shown signs of inherited diseases (or non-inherited diseases, for that matter). But I wish he came from health tested parents.


----------



## Fleur

This website has lots of information about both cockapoo and cavapoo 
Cockapoo Owners Club UK - Intro
I would start by contacting them if you are set on this particular mix - although please remember they often shed and are rarely hypo-allergenic as some less than reputable breeders would have you believe.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Lizz1155 said:


> Hi Alexisb,
> 
> I own a 11 month old Cavapoo, however he was essentially from a back-yard-breeder rather than any of the places that you listed. That's the problem with this particular crossbreed, it's very difficult to find a "reputable" place that actually does the required health tests. As I'm sure you're aware, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are notoriously unhealthy little dogs, and getting an unhealth-tested one / crossbreed of one would be quite a gamble.
> 
> Obviously I adore my dog, however I'm not sure why you have your heart set on this particular crossbreed? Yes, they shed like crazy (mine is an F1 Cavapoo, so not enough poodle to be non-shedding). They are not hypoallergenic (which is different to nonshedding.)
> 
> Also they require a surprising amount of exercise for a small dog; around an hour daily. Both Cav's and Poodles retain their desires to quarter a field and retrieve things, sometimes it's like living with a working dog. Mine is not as much of a lapdog as I expected him to be. Fairly sure he's trying to turn me into a marathon runner :sosp:
> 
> It's a lot easier to find a pedigree pup who is from fully health tested parents. May I ask why just going with a poodle or Cavalier isn't preferable?
> 
> As I see it, the Cav is the more docile of the crossbreed - they're less barky and less prone to SA than poodles, but they're also generally more unhealthy and do shed. Whereas poodles don't shed (but require lots of brushing and professional grooming every 6-8 weeks), can be barky and prone to SA, and are quite bouncy. Supposedly the poodle is the more intelligent of the pair.
> 
> So far my Cavapoo has not shown signs of inherited diseases (or non-inherited diseases, for that matter). But I wish he came from health tested parents.


My cavalier is 10 and can keep up with my Sibe! He has amazing stamina I have to literally leave him out of some walks simply because as he ages I'm worried about his joints x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Alexisb said:


> Hi everyone, don't know if this is the right post for this forum (or even this website!) but I'm trying to get breeder recommendations from anyone owning a Cavapoo (who is ideally aged 2 years+, to give me an idea of whether any health problems have arisen so far).
> 
> I have done a lot of research, and have found roughly half a dozen that offer health tests; but some only health test one of the parents, some only do minimal testing and some don't do annual checkups.
> 
> Does anyone have any personal or anecdotal experience of these breeders?
> 
> Poundlane (Devon)
> Rosedale doodles (Lancashire)
> Milkypaws (Devon)
> Lottie's cavapoos (Hampshire)
> Bestbreed Dogs (Staffordshire)
> Wentwood (Wales)
> 
> Many thanks in advance - this is a bit of a minefield!


Not one focus on health tests, temperament or conformation. I think you will struggle to find a good breeder of this cross. Is there any reason you want a cross rather than one of either pedigree?


----------



## Alexisb

Hi there, yes it's a minefield indeed - Poundlane seems to be the only one genuinely caring about the health of the sire and dam before breeding - but their waiting list is (gulp) 2 years long... I don't want a pure Cav or a pure Poodle for various reasons, and in my experience (purebred 5 generation champion line springer spaniel - who went blind from PRA at 6 months!!!) "pedigree" doesn't necessarily ensure health...:mad2:



Lizz1155 said:


> Hi Alexisb,
> 
> I own a 11 month old Cavapoo, however he was essentially from a back-yard-breeder rather than any of the places that you listed. That's the problem with this particular crossbreed, it's very difficult to find a "reputable" place that actually does the required health tests. As I'm sure you're aware, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are notoriously unhealthy little dogs, and getting an unhealth-tested one / crossbreed of one would be quite a gamble.
> 
> Obviously I adore my dog, however I'm not sure why you have your heart set on this particular crossbreed? Yes, they shed like crazy (mine is an F1 Cavapoo, so not enough poodle to be non-shedding). They are not hypoallergenic (which is different to nonshedding.)
> 
> Also they require a surprising amount of exercise for a small dog; around an hour daily. Both Cav's and Poodles retain their desires to quarter a field and retrieve things, sometimes it's like living with a working dog. Mine is not as much of a lapdog as I expected him to be. Fairly sure he's trying to turn me into a marathon runner :sosp:
> 
> It's a lot easier to find a pedigree pup who is from fully health tested parents. May I ask why just going with a poodle or Cavalier isn't preferable?
> 
> As I see it, the Cav is the more docile of the crossbreed - they're less barky and less prone to SA than poodles, but they're also generally more unhealthy and do shed. Whereas poodles don't shed (but require lots of brushing and professional grooming every 6-8 weeks), can be barky and prone to SA, and are quite bouncy. Supposedly the poodle is the more intelligent of the pair.
> 
> So far my Cavapoo has not shown signs of inherited diseases (or non-inherited diseases, for that matter). But I wish he came from health tested parents.


----------



## rocco33

Alexisb said:


> Hi there, yes it's a minefield indeed - Poundlane seems to be the only one genuinely caring about the health of the sire and dam before breeding - but their waiting list is (gulp) 2 years long... I don't want a pure Cav or a pure Poodle for various reasons, and in my experience (purebred 5 generation champion line springer spaniel - who went blind from PRA at 6 months!!!) *"pedigree" doesn't necessarily ensure health...*:mad2:


Neither does crossbreeding!  so can't see that as a reason.

BTW - pra can be genetically tested for so there can be no excuses not to produce clear puppies. As for the idea of champion lines, it's a bit meaningless, most dogs will have a champion in their line somewhere, including crossbreds, even if it's way back - so doesn't mean anything. You need to do research and you will find it far harder to find a reputable breeder of crossbreeds than of purebreds as you are finding out.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Alexisb said:


> Hi there, yes it's a minefield indeed - Poundlane seems to be the only one genuinely caring about the health of the sire and dam before breeding - but their waiting list is (gulp) 2 years long... I don't want a pure Cav or a pure Poodle for various reasons, and in my experience (purebred 5 generation champion line springer spaniel - who went blind from PRA at 6 months!!!) "pedigree" doesn't necessarily ensure health...:mad2:


Although I entirely agree with pedigree not equalling health, cross breeds also aren't automatically going to be free of any of the genetic conditions from both parents either. I would imagine you would find a litter of pups from fully tested pedigree parents, more easily than for many of the cross breeds. The other issue with cross breeds is that some of the crosses are producing poor conformation resulting in problems, such as luxating patella, front leg deformities, severely over/under shot jaws etc.

Really pleased to see someone doing their research before buying a pup, I'm sorry to hear about your spaniel, but there are some good breeders of pedigrees out there, although you still have to search hard for them as well.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

Crossbreeds obey the usual laws of genetics. So you take all the characteristics (icluding the bad ones), shuffle well, discard half and see what you get. 
So for every dog that will inherit the good points you want.... there is one who inherits the ones you don`t. 
Mostly these are not apparent till the dog reaches maturity. 
I suppose it depends on how lucky you feel......


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

Alexisb said:


> Hi there, yes it's a minefield indeed - Poundlane seems to be the only one genuinely caring about the health of the sire and dam before breeding - but their waiting list is (gulp) 2 years long... I don't want a pure Cav or a pure Poodle for various reasons, and in my experience (purebred 5 generation champion line springer spaniel - who went blind from PRA at 6 months!!!) "pedigree" doesn't necessarily ensure health...:mad2:


Were the Springer Spaniel's parents tested for PRA? Because if they were, and both were clear, something is very strange. So I'm assuming either they weren't checked or they were and the results were bad but the breeder allowed the mating anyway...

'pedigree' doesn't ensure health, you're right.

Health tests improve the chances of healthy puppies, though.

It seems strange to me that having had such an awful experience with your Springer, you're now looking to get a mix of breeds that virtually NOBODY is breeding ethically, that virtually NOBODY is doing the health testing for.

No offence meant, honestly.

I do think that choosing a mix that includes the Cavalier means you are almost going to be buying health problems, though.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Fleur said:


> This website has lots of information about both cockapoo and cavapoo
> Cockapoo Owners Club UK - Intro
> I would start by contacting them if you are set on this particular mix - although please remember they often shed and are rarely hypo-allergenic as some less than reputable breeders would have you believe.


Thank you for the recommendation 

We don't actually get involved with breeder recommendations but just provide guidance on how to search for a breeder.
It is extremely hard to find cavapoo breeders. I have a cavapoo and I would not recommend mine.

Although on the plus side she is a joy to own and I would dearly love another like her if I could find a good breeder. She is an active dog ( normally on our group cockapoo walks she is up the front lol) but also is a cuddle monster. She will be 5 in August. No health problems to date, no vet visits apart from hurting her hip when playing ball once and vaccinations. Milly is on the front of my website and the B&W dog in my avatar .


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

Alexisb said:


> in my experience (purebred 5 generation champion line springer spaniel - who went blind from PRA at 6 months!!!) "pedigree" doesn't necessarily ensure health...:mad2:


Neither does cross breeding, especially when breeders are not focusing on the health when using one or more breeds with significant potential health issues.

I've had two mongrels, not crosses involving a couple of pedigree breeds, proper what-on-earth-is-in-there mongrels. Both had inherited health issues, cataracts in one and heart problems in the other.

It's neither being pedigree nor being a crossbreed or mongrel that ensures health. It's breeders only breeding from carefully chosen parents with as much knowledge as possible about the status of their genetic health, whether those two dogs are the same breed or different.


----------



## Belles

Just spotted this threat after doing a google search.

I got my puppy from Poundlane, already had a cavapoo (from a hobby breeder elsewhere).

Cannot recommend Poundlane enough. Jane has both parents, both are health tested, a lot of love and care goes into her breeding, rearing etc. My cavapoo's are now 5 years and 3 years, the younger one is from Poundlane. So far so good, no visits to the Vets apart from yearly injections/health checks. Both lovely natured dogs. My 3 year old was very good from day 1, 99.9% house trained, no whining. If going to a breeder I'm sure there are several very good ones out there but Poundlane is definitely up there.


----------



## kasp01

Hi,

Alexisb, can I ask how you got on?

We are at the same stage as you were. We have visited one of the breeders on your list and I am not sure we really for the right feel from the place that made us think that the dogs were loved.


----------



## rocco33

kasp01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Alexisb, can I ask how you got on?
> 
> We are at the same stage as you were. We have visited one of the breeders on your list *and I am not sure we really for the right feel from the place that made us think that the dogs were loved*.


I can understand you want the dogs to be loved but in reality this is something that while nice, is not necessary. Love is a human emotion, not a canine one and there are far more important aspects to breeding than loving dogs, in fact, there are plenty of poorly bred, unhealthy puppies bred by people who LOVE their dogs.

Firstly, temperament is paramount - the temperament of the parents, particularly the mother. It is unusual for the sire to be on site so you may not get to meet the sire, but the opportunity should be offered.

Health tests - these are specific health tests and there are many for both the breeds of this cross. They do not consist of a check with the vet, they are carried out by BVA approved specialists and the breeder will have the various official certificates to show you.

After care is more important than love. Good socialisation and care for a growing litter is important but need not mean love.

More byb and poor quality breeders get away with selling poorly bred pups because of playing the sentimental and 'love' card. But you are buying a pup to hopefully be with you for many years.

You want one that is going to be healthy and that the breeder has done their utmost to ensure they will be healthy.

You want one of good temperament so you want a breeder that will only breed from dogs and bitches with tried and tested good temperaments.

You want a puppy that has had a lot of careful input into it's upbringing until it leaves the litter. This takes effort and care.

The love bit comes from you after you have bought the puppy.


----------



## kasp01

Many thanks Rocco33.

I will look into further the breeders who's offer Health Tests by BVA approved specialists. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tanya1989

kasp01 said:


> Many thanks Rocco33.
> 
> I will look into further the breeders who's offer Health Tests by BVA approved specialists. Much appreciated.


Make sure that you see the paper work..... there is a well known puppy farm that claims their dogs are tested, but they haven't been.


----------



## Donna price

Alexisb said:


> Hi everyone, don't know if this is the right post for this forum (or even this website!) but I'm trying to get breeder recommendations from anyone owning a Cavapoo (who is ideally aged 2 years+, to give me an idea of whether any health problems have arisen so far).
> 
> I have done a lot of research, and have found roughly half a dozen that offer health tests; but some only health test one of the parents, some only do minimal testing and some don't do annual checkups.
> 
> Does anyone have any personal or anecdotal experience of these breeders?
> 
> Poundlane (Devon)
> Rosedale doodles (Lancashire)
> Milkypaws (Devon)
> Lottie's cavapoos (Hampshire)
> Bestbreed Dogs (Staffordshire)
> Wentwood (Wales)
> 
> Many thanks in advance - this is a bit of a minefield!


Hello
I'm a hobby breeder I live in Gwent my cavaliers are DNA tested I took my girls to Shropshire to DNA tested toy poodle stud dog I would never use non DNA tested on my girls


----------



## Donna price

Hi 
Face book
Cavapoo club uk


----------



## Donna price

Lizz1155 said:


> Hi Alexisb,
> 
> I own a 11 month old Cavapoo, however he was essentially from a back-yard-breeder rather than any of the places that you listed. That's the problem with this particular crossbreed, it's very difficult to find a "reputable" place that actually does the required health tests. As I'm sure you're aware, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are notoriously unhealthy little dogs, and getting an unhealth-tested one / crossbreed of one would be quite a gamble.
> 
> Obviously I adore my dog, however I'm not sure why you have your heart set on this particular crossbreed? Yes, they shed like crazy (mine is an F1 Cavapoo, so not enough poodle to be non-shedding). They are not hypoallergenic (which is different to nonshedding.)
> 
> Also they require a surprising amount of exercise for a small dog; around an hour daily. Both Cav's and Poodles retain their desires to quarter a field and retrieve things, sometimes it's like living with a working dog. Mine is not as much of a lapdog as I expected him to be. Fairly sure he's trying to turn me into a marathon runner :sosp:
> 
> It's a lot easier to find a pedigree pup who is from fully health tested parents. May I ask why just going with a poodle or Cavalier isn't preferable?
> 
> As I see it, the Cav is the more docile of the crossbreed - they're less barky and less prone to SA than poodles, but they're also generally more unhealthy and do shed. Whereas poodles don't shed (but require lots of brushing and professional grooming every 6-8 weeks), can be barky and prone to SA, and are quite bouncy. Supposedly the poodle is the more intelligent of the pair.
> 
> So far my Cavapoo has not shown signs of inherited diseases (or non-inherited diseases, for that matter). But I wish he came from health tested parents.


Hi
I'm a hobby breeder my cavaliers are DNA tested clear of all genetic diseases associated to cavaliers I took my girls to Shropshire to DNA tested toy poodle health matters to me, I must be one of the lucky ones


----------



## SingingWhippet

Donna price said:


> I'm a hobby breeder my cavaliers are DNA tested clear of all genetic diseases associated to cavaliers


There are currently only two DNA tests necessary for CKCSs; EF and DE/CC. Do you also MRI, hip score, have annual eye tests done and follow the MVD protocol?


----------

